# sygate seems to block traffic in/out from my slingbox



## littlevoice (Apr 17, 2007)

When connecting this laptop to the home network, I am able to get access to the slingbox because the laptop will only need to go to the router and then teh slingbox

But when I try from a remote location, i.e. not at home network, this laptop seems to block traffic to and from the slingbox.
I checked the history of logs from sygate and see that this sygate blocked such traffic

How can I add the slingmedia applicaiton to sygate or disbale sygate??

I do have also Symantec loaded in my latop...but I can not find anywhere that it does block such traffic

Thanks for your help

Littlevoice


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm guessing the router would also be a factor in configuring the SlingBox. I've never used one, but unless you allow ports through the router, I suspect you won't be able to communicate to the unit.


----------



## littlevoice (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks johnwill for your reply.
I do believe the setting of this router is not the cause...the reason being is that anyone who has / given the "pathfinder", i.e. same as ip address of the slingbox, and the "remote view password" can use his / her pc to get access to my slingbox without any problem


----------



## atishp (Apr 19, 2007)

are u check it by exit from it & where it is giving you the access If it will block then it is not a problem of sygate it may be your norton or may be windows firewall if u have win xp


----------

